# Game Nine: Celtics (3-5) vs Raptors (0-8)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Game in progress...no one can make a shot*

Vote for best game thread ever.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I vote for this one.
However we still can't hit a shot.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

What happened to our offense?We knew our defense sucks but atleast try to depend on our offense.
Celtics trail by 4 at the half,44-48.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just watched some clips of it...I want Perkins back in. 

I currently don't have a TV in my room...got rid of it...am waiting for that goddamn TV tuner as I've mentioned in that Off-Topic thread.

Damn buy.com


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

48-48


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Is there any way in hell that Al Jefferson is ready to start this year?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

toronto timeout:celtics lead 65 - 63 in the 3rd.
hey guys,where's our moderators?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry, guys.

I've been [very] sick the last couple of days.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sure is funny what happens when your best scorer is actually allowed to take some shots.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Premier said:


> Sorry, guys.
> 
> I've been [very] sick the last couple of days.


that explains.
get well soon Prem.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount attempts to throw an outlet pass, but Ricky Davis cannot handle it. I like that we're trying to initiate a fast-break offense, but Blount is the wrong player to throw these passes with Kendrick Perkins in the game (who just had a good offensive rebound and subsequently, a Tommy Point).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Justin Reed is sure having a game, isn't he? Ready for the starting lineup as some of you suggested?

Annnd 4 of our 5 players currently in the game have...0 points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sorry but Kendrick Perkins needs more minutes. This guy is a monster on the class.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Justin Reed in the starting lineup with Ricky Davis playing 34+ minutes off the bench. Reed add some defensive toughness and can score if necessary. He reminds me of a lesser Shane Battier as he can rebound very well.

Dickau - Greene - Pierce - Gomes - Perkins.

In theory, the lineup is decent. Gomes can blitz Dickau's opposing point guard and Perkins can cover for Gomes with Aaron Williams in the game. I like Greene's defense against Morris Peterson and Paul Pierce can guard and score on Joey Graham.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I'm sorry but Kendrick Perkins needs more minutes. This guy is a monster on the class.


Calculus II?



Perkins has demonstrated his excellent rebounding ability since last year, though he doesn't do much more than play average to good defense, which is offsetted by the amount of fouls he gets called on.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics lead the Toronto Raptors by two at the start of the fourth quarter, 70-68.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>28</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>30</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>26</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, PF</td><td>29</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td align="right">5</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>21</td><td>7-15</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*23-63*</td><td>*6-13*</td><td>*16-22*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*68*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*36.5%*</td><td>*46.2%*</td><td>*72.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>29</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>23</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>25</td><td>2-8</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>32</td><td>6-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>7-8</td><td align="right">3</td><td>9</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>14</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*26-57*</td><td>*5-15*</td><td>*13-17*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*70*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau - Greene - Davis - Scalabrine - Perkins

Not smart to be experimenting only leading by four, eh Doc?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Calculus II?
> 
> 
> 
> Perkins has demonstrated his excellent rebounding ability since last year, though he doesn't do much more than play average to good defense, which is offsetted by the amount of fouls he gets called on.



You can't really expect much from him, the coaching staff doesn't want him doing anything else. I truely believe that they're not being fair to him. A couple of weeks ago Danny said how they only expect defense and rebounding from him...this guy has got four shots on the season so far. Every other big man of ours gets some sort of offense, but Perkins does not.

Blount and Raef get their open looks. Veal gets his 3s and can somewhat take it inside. Jefferson is given the ball in the post to score. Perk on the other hand is just there to set picks and, at times, shoot the ball with just seconds left.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Doc thinks as long as Ricky or Pierce are out there nothing can possibly go wrong.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Dickau - Greene - Davis - Scalabrine - Perkins
> 
> Not smart to be experimenting only leading by four, eh Doc?



Scal is horrible. Thanks for the TO. Doc is an idiot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dan Dickau has been very effective on offense this quarter, but he shouldn't be mimicking a help defender trying to cover the ball and leave Mike James, a scoring threat, open.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow...with seven minutes left, we FINALLY get the team that should end it...minus Delonte.

HOLY **** DICKAU WITH D AND A STEAL.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Wow...with seven minutes left, we FINALLY get the team that should end it...minus Delonte.
> 
> HOLY **** DICKAU WITH D AND A STEAL.


ON TWO STRAIGHT OCCASIONS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> You can't really expect much from him, the coaching staff doesn't want him doing anything else. I truely believe that they're not being fair to him. A couple of weeks ago Danny said how they only expect defense and rebounding from him...this guy has got four shots on the season so far. Every other big man of ours gets some sort of offense, but Perkins does not.
> 
> Blount and Raef get their open looks. Veal gets his 3s and can somewhat take it inside. Jefferson is given the ball in the post to score. Perk on the other hand is just there to set picks and, at times, shoot the ball with just seconds left.


Well, if he could develop in to a Jeff Foster player, he will be very valuable to the Celtics' organization.

Good job by Dickau staying with Mike James, who later travels.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis has a knack for hitting clutch shots. He's been very good tonight and that move (after the Celtics swing it around the perimeter with three to four passes, Ricky fakes a three and drives baseline with Jalen Rose completely on him and manages to hit the mid-range shot).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Luckily for us Villanueva has been non-existent this half.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love it when West cuts in the post. That's what he's most effective doing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I absolutely love the Mark Blount and Delonte West tandem where Blount gets the ball at the low block and Delonte recognizes the cleared out lane, cutting in with Blount aware of the cutter resulting in an easy layup.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This missed clutch FT thing is becoming second habit to P-2.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Morris Peterson hits a three, but Blount responds with a layup after upfaking like twelve times.

Mark Blount hits a hook shot with 1:02 left. Boston Celtics up three with 19 seconds left on the shot clock (Toronto ball).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Good game by the starters, but we seriously have NO bench.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> This missed clutch FT thing is becoming second habit to P-2.


Just so that Mark Blount can have another clutch night. 

Blount = Back and Awesome.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> This missed clutch FT thing is becoming second habit to P-2.


Yes, it is unfortunately, though that same missed free throw is equal in effect to the missed free throw in the first quarter than nobody critcizes Pierce for. As long as Pierce plays well, I wouldn't recognize him for a potential loss because he misses one free throw.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I wouldn't either. He's 22/11/5 as we speak, I mean, this would be a blowout without him. It's just getting really old really fast is what I'm saying.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Good game by the starters, but we seriously have NO bench.


Dickau and Perkins were/are good.

Pierce is clutch.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about that FT jumper from PUal? Clutch eh? Even nice defense by him, too on the last play.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I wasn't saying Pierce isn't clutch, guys...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount at the line with twenty-six seconds left in the game. He makes both putting the Celtics up six, 96-90. Toronto has the ball (twenty-four second shot clock).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I wasn't saying Pierce isn't clutch, guys...


Oh, I know.

The 'Pierce is clutch' comment was after Pierce hit a nice mid-range jumper. I didn't direct it to you.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great rebound by Ricky Davis and he takes three seconds off the game clock holding the ball and waiting for Charlie Villanueva to foul him (with 15.1 seconds left in the game).

The Celtics are up eight after Ricky makes both, 98-90.

Morris Peterson hits a three, 98-93.

Pierce at the line with 3.4 seconds left. Pierce hits both (P-Dub; ). 100-93.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The official "Take on P-Dub Night."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics win it, 100-93.




> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(206, 15, 65) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C BOSH, F</td><td>41</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-11</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M PETERSON, F</td><td>35</td><td>5-10</td><td>3-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BONNER, C</td><td>23</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J ROSE, G</td><td>38</td><td>5-17</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M JAMES, G</td><td>42</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-4</td><td>4-6</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C VILLANUEVA</td><td>28</td><td>7-17</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J GRAHAM</td><td>13</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J CALDERON</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R ARAUJO</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D MARTIN</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*33-84*</td><td>*9-21*</td><td>*18-26*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*37*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*93*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*39.3%*</td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*69.2%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

A Tommy award tie? Hmm.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors announcers were freaking out about Mark Blou-nt camping in the key tonight. Too bad the Raptors don't play their guys (Hoff, A-Train) who could actually move him out of the paint. Can't rely on the officials.

What was PP doing on the bench so late into the fourth?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

speedythief said:


> The Raptors announcers were freaking out about Mark Blou-nt camping in the key tonight. Too bad the Raptors don't play their guys (Hoff, A-Train) who could actually move him out of the paint. Can't rely on the officials.
> 
> What was PP doing on the bench so late into the fourth?



Our coach likes to experiment with losing a game, then blame himself at the press conference.

It sounds stupid, but it really does happen...sometimes it can be funny...and we want Jim O'Brien back...kind of pathetic, too. Hmm...


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Our coach likes to experiment with losing a game, then blame himself at the press conference.
> 
> It sounds stupid, but it really does happen...sometimes it can be funny...and we want Jim O'Brien back...kind of pathetic, too. Hmm...



Good One

It used to drive me nuts how OB wouldn't play the young guys

now it drives me nuts that Doc does play the young guys - at the wrong time. 

It seems like every damn game, Doc has the second unit out at the start of the fourth quarter. I'm of the opinion that if Ricky and Paul are going to play 40 mpg - 12 of them should be the ENTIRE for fourth quarter, when we need them the most.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Our coach likes to experiment with losing a game, then blame himself at the press conference.
> 
> It sounds stupid, but it really does happen...sometimes it can be funny...and we want Jim O'Brien back...kind of pathetic, too. Hmm...


Please God NOOOOOO!!!! Anyone but Obie! I can picture him coaching this team...Pierce and Davis would be playing 48 minutes a game and would barely be able to limp up the floor by the all star break. He'd decide that Perkins needs to shoot more threes and have him camp out at the three point line waiting for someone to kick it out to him. Jefferson would get it his doghouse for taking too many shots in the paint and would get buried on the bench. Gomes and Greene would never see the floor because they are rookies. Against a team like San Antonio with a dominant big guy he'd decide to shake things up by going small and start a lineup of Dickau at the point, West at the 2, Davis at the 3, Pierce at the 4, and Perkins at the 5 to draw Duncan out by chucking up threes. Against teams that feature top guards like Philly and NJ, he'd decide that Veal needs to run the point so that he could blow by them with his amazing speed and ball handling ability. Pierce and Davis would both average 30 points a game and the C's would sneak into the playoffs where a team with a real coach would shread them. Everyone would praise Obie for getting the most out of a bunch of talentless scrubs and the C's would be stuck with season after season of mediocrity with no hope of getting better. 

As bad as Doc is when it comes to managing the flow of the game, I'd take him over Obie any day. Personally I think the C's have a real gem of a coach sitting on the bench (Tony Brown) and would love to see him take over the team. By all accounts Doc is a pretty good practice coach so let him take care of the practices and let Brown run the team during the games. 

About last nights game, I've been one of Pierce's biggest detractors in the past but I don't think I could ask more of any player than he did last night (and the last few games actually). Every shot he took came in the flow of the offense, he rebounded, passed, and played pretty good defense. I gotta take my hat off to the guy. Davis is doing pretty much what I expected him to do, which is everything! He and Pierce are carrying this team right now. Blount is playing much better than last year, but his numbers are dropping rapidly after his hot start. He rebounded better last night be he has had games of 1 and 2 rebounds which is insane for a starting center. I realize he has the worst hands in the game but he doesn't look as if he is fighting as hard on the boards as he did at the first of the season. I hope this isn't the first sign of him going back into last years funk but I'm worried that it is. Raef didn't put up great stats, but he busted his tail (especially fighting under the basket) and scored when he got the chance. Perkins was a beast on the boards and NEEDS MINUTES. Sorry for the shouting but the guy grabs every ball that doesn't go through the net. We need him on the floor. Period! West was solid but unspectacular. Dickau was a spark off the bench and actually played decent D. Causing the traveling call on the fast break was the best defense I've seen him play all year. If he can get a little better he'll start pushing West for minutes. Overall a decent game by almost everyone on the C's. This team should be much better than Toronto and the game shouldn't have been as close as it was, but instead of cracking under pressure they pulled out a much needed win. Hopefully they'll keep it up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BackwoodsBum said:


> As bad as Doc is when it comes to managing the flow of the game, I'd take him over Obie any day. Personally I think the C's have a real gem of a coach sitting on the bench (Tony Brown) and would love to see him take over the team. By all accounts Doc is a pretty good practice coach so let him take care of the practices and let Brown run the team during the games.


I wasn't all too impressed with Brown's coaching in the preseason game.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Premier said:


> I wasn't all too impressed with Brown's coaching in the preseason game.


Good point, but I don't think that Brown really did much more in that game other than trying to keep Doc's game plan and substitution patterns to get the team ready for a season of that style. As an assistant coach and knowing that this wasn't really his team to run as he saw fit, he did what he was expected to do and basically took one for the team. I give him credit for doing this rather than trashing Doc's system and running the team his way. 

From what I have seen out of him in the past I think he has a very good mind for the game and the kind of personality that would make him less likely to make knee-jerk reactions and hurt the team with bad decisions under pressure. Given the opportunity to run a team I think he would prove to be a very competant (although probably not very flashy) coach. If nothing else I like knowing that he is on the C's coaching staff because I think that he is sometimes the steadying influence. Sooner or later I expect him to get a shot at running a team, but I doubt it will be the C's which I think is too bad. Of course if I was in Ainge's shoes I would have tried every way in the world to get Paul Westphal or Dave Cowans to coach the team instead of Doc Rivers anyway, but that's all water under the bridge now.


----------

